# Gentoo und SATA

## haggi

Hallo Leute! 

Bin gentoo newbie, und wollte einmal fragen wie es mit der unterstüzung von SATA aussschaut ? Habe das ASUS P4S8X mit Onboard PROMISE PDC20376 Controller. Da der support für andere Distributionen ja sehr rar ist , dachte ich versuche hier einmal mein glück...

Vielen dank im vorraus.

----------

## stkn

hmm zur zeit gibts keinen direkten support im kernel, von promise gibts wohl binary only treiber und die linux kernel devs arbeiten auch an was, kann aber noch dauern

am besten mal auf den promise seite nach dem treiber schauen

----------

## haggi

leider gibt es keine passenden Treiber auf der Promise Website. Habe jetzt noch mal eine ganze Zeit abgewartet, aber leider hat sich absolut garnix getan. Promise scheint wohl sturer weise nur seine eigenen Treiber heraus bringen zu wollen, das aber nur für Suse & Redhat.... Es wäre super wenn irgend jemand eine alternativ Lösung parat hätte, ich bin nämlich kurz vorm verzweifeln..  :Sad: 

----------

## Config

Hallo... auf der lkml hab ich folgenden post gefunden:

Some folk I've done some consulting work for bought a zillion

Promise SATA cards.  They were able to convince Promise to

release their SATA driver, which was formerly available only as 

a binary only kernel module, under the terms of the GPL.

So <drum-roll, trumpets> here it is: the Promise SATA driver for

the PDC20318, PDC20375, PDC20378, and PDC20618.  This driver is

released as-is.  It is useful for the

	Promise SATA150 TX4

	Promise SATA150 TX2plus

	Promise SATA 378

	Promise Ultra 618

cards.  As a temporary download location, the GPL'd driver can be

obtained from http://www.busybox.net/pdc-ultra-1.00.0.10.tgz

Have fun!  And many thanks to Promise for contributing the driver

for their cards!

Vielleicht funktioniert der ja  :Smile: 

----------

## haggi

hey das hört sich ja nach einer möglichen Lösung für das Problem an. Vielen Dank für deine Recherche Config  :Smile:  Nun habe ich nur bedenken das es Probleme geben könnte, weil ja nicht genau der 20376 unterstützt wird. Was meint ihr könnte im schlimmsten Fall passieren wenn ich diese Treiber einfach ausprobiere ? Hab ein wenig panik vor Datenverlust o.ä., kann da jmd. was zu sagen ?

----------

## Config

Und schon wieder wurde ich fündig  :Smile: 

http://www.mail-archive.com/confirme@linux-mandrake.com/msg23265.html

Wie gehts so mit dem Französisch  :Twisted Evil:  ?

Disclaimer: Der Patch stellt macht es nur möglich, dass der Treiber den Chip erkennt. Das heisst aber nicht, dass es funktioniert.... Aber einen versuch mit nicht-kritischen Daten wär ja möglich oder   :Wink: 

----------

## Config

Huch, ich hab noch was gefunden:

http://www.antgel.co.uk/compsci/linux/promise_raid.shtml

Sieht so aus, als wär Murphy gnadenlos mit dir   :Shocked: 

----------

## haggi

hi, habe nun einmal mit der aktuellsten knoppix livecd gebootet und versucht die pdc-ultra-1.00.0.10 treiber per insmod hinzuzufügen.... leider ohne erfolg. Fehlermeldung "No such device" ... das sieht schlecht aus  :Sad: 

Ja wahrlich murphy meint es schlecht mit mir.

----------

## haggi

So um einmal den stand der dinge zu aktualisieren... Ich hatte mich dazu entschieden einmal mit der aktuellesten Knoppix-LiveCD zu booten, da der Treiber Support von Knoppix sehr gut sein soll. Leider wird auch hier der PDC20376 nicht einfach so unterstützt.... Hab mich dann etwas im Knoppix-Irc-Channel umgehört und jemand hat mir netterweise den Treiber auf Basis des LiveCD-Kernels compiliert. Inklusive des Patches den Config freundlicherweise gefunden hat (dank nochmal an dieser Stelle).  Und..... mein Controller wurde erkannt.... die gesamte größe der Festplattengröße wurde erkannt + erste mount versuche waren ebenfalls erfolgreich... super !!!! Nun ist mein Problem nur noch das ich ja Gentoo installieren möchte, und bei der LiveCD von Gentoo kann ich erst nach Stage 1 die treiber compilieren.... also pustekuchen.... ausser es würde sich jemand finden der mir die Treiber auf Basis des LiveCD-xfs-Kernels die Treiber compiliert...  :Rolling Eyes:  Wäre echt super wenn sich da einer findet !

Ansonsten werde ich wohl den "umweg" über Knoppix nehmen und von dort über eine chroot-Umgebung Gentoo installieren.

----------

